# smoked cream cheese



## doctor phreak (Sep 30, 2008)

i tried to do a search on this but way too many post to search thru.....
what i want to do is take a block of cream cheese ...unwrapped ..and apply some cold smoke to it..now the questions is on cold smoking cheese i understand you would want to stay around 90 degrees but since cream cheese is softer than block cheese what would be a temp range that would apply smoke but does not melt it...any ideas or suggestions would be greatly apperciated....i planning on doing a smoked cream cheese , green onion , ham cheese ball rolled in pecans.....getting to try to ramp up the holidays around the corner...thanks


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2008)

smoke it in a tin pan of some sort, cause you are right..........at room temps, creme cheese gets soft..........now if you could cold smoke at 50 degrees, you should be fine


----------



## supervman (Sep 30, 2008)

Try rollin cr cheese out like a fattie. Put it on a cookie sheet or something but that gives it LOTS of surface area for smoke. Then roll you ball after it's smoked. Wanna smoke the other stuff just do it.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 30, 2008)

Like Dude said youre gonna need some kinda container for it which will to some extent limit the smoke exposure. However this could be a good thing. My experience is that softer cheeses take on smoke much stronger than harder drier varieties. And since youre probably gonna smash it all together, it should turn out OK. Try it and let us know how it turns out. This could be huge.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont think you could go wrong with cheese cloth and as low a temp as possible. Refridgerate right in cloth until firm again.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 30, 2008)

Not a bad idea zinger...


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 30, 2008)

i have done this with a soldering iron and a pop can, and it worked great. that is how i do all of my cheese now.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 30, 2008)

can't you set it in a pan and on a block of ice...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2008)

if i am using charcoal, what happens when the ice melts and puts out my fire??


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 30, 2008)

freeze the cheese, it is not a curded cheese and will not have the problems with texture like a hard cheese that is frozen.

Kepp the smoke cold as possible, should be fine you will loose a little moisture, but if you are making cheese balls you will add some moisture with theingredients. win win.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2008)

chef, i freeze hard cheese(longhorn, colby, colby jack) all the time, and have never had a problem with texture after thawing........


----------



## 13spicerub (Sep 30, 2008)

light 1 coal on a small tailgating size bbq. cover in handful of woodchips.

run a piece of tubing from the vent on the small bbq to the vent on your smoker.  if the temp starts to rise on your smoker, pour ice cold water over the piece of tubing.


----------

